# No-Spill Container Adapter for Cutting Oil



## Mike Tracz (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello HM,

I just finished prototyping and printing an adapter to turn most any plastic container into a no-spill container for cutting oil.  If you are interested you can download the files at Thingiverse.

Thingiverse - No Spill Cutting Oil Can / Adapter

I used an 8oz food container from the Container Store but it should work with most any container from your recycle bin (butter tub, Tupperware, pint of ice cream tub). It extends from 2" to 3.5".

My initial tests show that WD40 isn't melting the PLA used for the print.  

If you don't have access to a 3D printer you may have one near by at a public library, college, or maker space. I'm pretty excited about it and thought to share.

Thank you for stopping by,
_Mike


----------



## TORQUIN (Mar 30, 2018)

Put them into a bunch a random containers and make sure it works in them then take pics of them all and put it up for sale on Ebay.
Yes, others could make it, but not everyone has a 3D printer.  I'd buy one or two.

Chris


----------



## llamatrails (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## barnett (Mar 30, 2018)

Nifty idea !!!


----------



## Mike Tracz (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Chris, I plan on trying it on a few different containers and will share photos. I’m not sure what I would sell them for if I did put them on eBay. Thank you for the encouragement to give it a try!

_Mike


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 30, 2018)

Neat idea but I posted about modifications to children’s paint cups. Since I don’t have a printer this worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 30, 2018)

Hmm good idea, I'd buy a couple. 

Also, kids paint container, that's also a good idea


----------



## Mike Tracz (Mar 31, 2018)

jdedmon91, the children’s paint cups are fantastic. Repost your thread or add it to this one so others can do the same. I’ve seen mention of the paint cups but not your modification. Well done!!!

I’ll look into the the cost of material next week. I’ll search for containers around the house this weekend to document. It looks like a group build is up to 4 units!

_Mike


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 31, 2018)

Mike Tracz said:


> jdedmon91, the children’s paint cups are fantastic. Repost your thread or add it to this one so others can do the same. I’ve seen mention of the paint cups but not your modification. Well done!!!
> 
> I’ll look into the the cost of material next week. I’ll search for containers around the house this weekend to document. It looks like a group build is up to 4 units!
> 
> _Mike



It was simple. I used 1/2 CPVC pipe. Then a machined a bushing to match the hole in the paint cup and the pipe. I used super glue to attach the pipe and bushing to the cup. 

Hopefully that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 31, 2018)

What is the black meterial you printed the no spill piece from? Looks like abs. 
This doesn't look like it would be difficult to make on the lathe even. 
I like the telescoping spout. 
If you decide to print and sell, and have sorted out a price, put me down for 2. Even tho they could be easily made, it seems these days I haven't time to pick my nose much less make items for the garage that make my life easier. Lol the bench is already full of projects waiting for completion, as well as everyone else's kitchen/basement/bathroom/office lobby/etc, etc, etc... If there were more hours in the day, I'd probably just fill them with more work.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> What is the black meterial you printed the no spill piece from? Looks like abs.
> This doesn't look like it would be difficult to make on the lathe even.
> I like the telescoping spout.
> If you decide to print and sell, and have sorted out a price, put me down for 2. Even tho they could be easily made, it seems these days I haven't time to pick my nose much less make items for the garage that make my life easier. Lol the bench is already full of projects waiting for completion, as well as everyone else's kitchen/basement/bathroom/office lobby/etc, etc, etc... If there were more hours in the day, I'd probably just fill them with more work.


He says in the first post PLA.
I sent a link to my son. He has a new 3D printer. I figured he's looking for things to print.


----------



## Hukshawn (Mar 31, 2018)

Ah, I didn't see that. Nor do I know what it is. Lol


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2018)

I think it's the basic material that printers come with, the easiest to use, probably pretty versatile.  Not real sure, but I see it often mentioned.
I'm a 3D idiot, so that's my basic knowledge all in a nutshell.


----------



## Asm109 (Mar 31, 2018)

Or you could buy one or several

https://www.mcmaster.com/#no-spill-jars/=1c7l8vz


----------



## boostin53 (Mar 31, 2018)

Asm109 said:


> Or you could buy one or several
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#no-spill-jars/=1c7l8vz



You can also make one from pvc if you have the pieces laying around. Or spend a couple dollars and buy the pieces. I made two of them. One with a threaded top for easy clean out and another that's sealed. Both with recessed magnets. Work pretty well.

Edit: whichever way people go about it, nice job OP!


----------



## llamatrails (Mar 31, 2018)

I just finished printing one, and it came out fantastically !!!

A few notes for others:
1) I use Slic3r for my slicer, and had to scale it up by 2540 since Slic3r uses mm instead of inches.  When I put it in Simplyfy3D, it popped up and said it would do the conversion automatically.  Might be a setting somewhere for this in the slicers ...
2) The first post pictures shows the extension tube pushed down to the bottom of the cup.  Not a good idea, it defeats the purpose of the cup.  If the fluid level is above the bottom of the extender, the fluid inside the extender will flow out the top when the container is tipped on its' side.

Other than that, I appreciate the post and sharing.  It is a fine tool to add to the shop, and will enjoy using it !!


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2018)

Asm109 said:


> Or you could buy one or several
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#no-spill-jars/=1c7l8vz


but then my son wouldn't be playing with his new toy


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 31, 2018)

Asm109 said:


> Or you could buy one or several
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#no-spill-jars/=1c7l8vz




or cheaper at lms.
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3896


----------



## Mike Tracz (Apr 1, 2018)

Llamatrails!  Thank you for posting your print!  

I appreciate your feedback and think I’ll go back into the file and put the same notches on the main funnel tube that are in the extension to avoid fluid coming back out. 

Actually would it make more sense to not have the extension at all and have the tube much shorter?  Either way, keep the comments coming. It’s easy enough to modify the cad and update the ‘thing’. Let’s make it better. 

I’ll let you guys know what it would cost to print and share.

I agree it’s easy enough to make on a lathe. But I have too many ‘I could make that’ projects too. If you decide to make one share the photos and drawings. I’d be happy to share dimensioed drawings of this one if they would be of interest or motivation. 

Thank you for the interest in this experiment. 

Best,
_Mike


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 1, 2018)

Mike Tracz said:


> Actually would it make more sense to not have the extension at all and have the tube much shorter? Either way, keep the comments coming. It’s easy enough to modify the cad and update the ‘thing’. Let’s make it better.



Not true, the idea of the tube going to the bottom with notches is if the can falls over on the top, the tube would keep it out of the liquid, and only the little that were in the tube would come out.

I asked my son to print one or two. He's telling me it's perfect timing as he is having some problems printing and needs some things to print to work it out.
I plan on  mounting it in the lathe and cleaning up the finish inside to smooth it out.  Thanks for the file.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2018)

Pretty neat how so many ways to not spill oil , yet we still need to use it. We could find away someday to machine with the lubricity built into the material. Like old leadloy, or a printer that melts steel to squirt out precision finishes . Aren't we smarter then the metal we create . Come on we fight the steel there must be away to work it without the oil. I've broken tons of tooling over the years even well lubed cutting on soft steels. It just seems to me there has to be away. 
NO not knocking the printed spill proof adapter I enjoy the creativity being found to use these alien machines . Send me a couple too....


----------



## BtoVin83 (Apr 1, 2018)

This is how I mitigated the problem, made from the packing crate the lathe came in. I think I have made more things with the packing crate than the lathe.  Plus when I run the mill it hangs on the conduit by the mill.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Apr 1, 2018)

Mike Tracz said:


> Llamatrails! Thank you for posting your print!
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and think I’ll go back into the file and put the same notches on the main funnel tube that are in the extension to avoid fluid coming back out.
> 
> ...



I thought it was a neat 3D printer project. I haven’t gotten into that yet so I showed my alternate. But i know how much head scratching it took to modify the paint cups. Hats off to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Tracz (Apr 2, 2018)

*Woodchucker - * Thank you for the clarification and now it makes perfect sense when it flips over.  I still plan on updating the tube on the main funnel. Unfortunately the computer I am at today isn't powerful enough for Fusion360. I'll make time tonight at home.  Good luck to your son. If he has any issues I'm happy to help where I can. 

*Silverbullet - *I love the way you think! I work at a consultancy that plays in the innovation space. We are always asking the simple big questions that are most times uncomfortable because they are disruptive. Let's figure out a way to eliminate the need for lubrication. Stopping spills isn't the problem, tool wear, heat, and poor surface finish is the problem. Oil and coolant are our only solutions for the moment. What's next? New materials? Refrigerated shops? Self sharpening tools? Products that embrace chatter? You really got me thinking.  Thank you!

*BtoVin83 - *That's a fantastic solution as well.  I love upcycling material that would otherwise be discarded. The other side of the blade, in my case, is avoiding becoming a hoarder. My scrap bin should be looked at soon... ha. Thank you for sharing your solution.  

*jdedmon91 - *Hat's off to you as well.  Proves we don't need much to get anything done. Just some head scratching and a look around the shop. Maybe a peek into kids or grand kids craft kit! Really it's about getting quality time in the shop.  

And to those I didn't respond to, thank you for contributing. It is super inspiring to chat with you guys (gals?) and that a community like this exists. I now have to dig back through sketchbooks for what's next. I'm having fun. 

If anyone has ideas that require a 3D print, pass it along. I can create the CAD, print, post and share. and give credit where it's due.  Just sayin.

_Mike


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 2, 2018)

A while ago I bookmarked this page, which is a similar effort. Not mine but it may be of interest. I have yet to print one of these but do plan to.


----------



## Mike Tracz (Apr 2, 2018)

Wicked smart!  Online maker communities are amazing.

_Mike


----------



## jdedmon91 (Apr 2, 2018)

Mike Tracz said:


> *Woodchucker - * Thank you for the clarification and now it makes perfect sense when it flips over. I still plan on updating the tube on the main funnel. Unfortunately the computer I am at today isn't powerful enough for Fusion360. I'll make time tonight at home. Good luck to your son. If he has any issues I'm happy to help where I can.
> 
> *Silverbullet - *I love the way you think! I work at a consultancy that plays in the innovation space. We are always asking the simple big questions that are most times uncomfortable because they are disruptive. Let's figure out a way to eliminate the need for lubrication. Stopping spills isn't the problem, tool wear, heat, and poor surface finish is the problem. Oil and coolant are our only solutions for the moment. What's next? New materials? Refrigerated shops? Self sharpening tools? Products that embrace chatter? You really got me thinking. Thank you!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 3, 2018)

BtoVin83 said:


> View attachment 263892
> 
> I think I have made more things with the packing crate than the lathe.


That’s pretty funny—kinda like kids playing more with the box than the toy!


----------



## Mike Tracz (Apr 4, 2018)

I updated the files and post on Thingiverse to include notches on on the main funnel. 

For those interested in prints, I'm not quite sure how to take payment or what to charge. They take about 2.5 hours to print and 30 minutes or so to setup, remove, cleanup and prepare for shipping. I could set up an ebay listing and let them and paypal take their cut.  

I'm going to speak to the owner of the machine what he would like to do. 

Thanks again for your interest!

_Mike


----------



## TORQUIN (Apr 23, 2018)

Mike, here is my setup, with your insert. I thought it was a good idea to use this shape, but didn't count on needing to glue or tape the flip-top lid. For some reason I was thinking a flip-top would be a good addition, until I test-dropped it on the floor and the lid popped open. Otherwise, short and fat works great, and this container has a shrink wrap label, not a stick-on, so much easier to remove for easy oil-level viewing.













Chris


----------



## Mike Tracz (Apr 24, 2018)

Right on Chris!  Thank you for sharing with the HM crew! And for pushing it further. Even though the flip top lid don’t work out, you wouldn’t have known without trying. 

Happy Machining. 

_Mike


----------

